# Veterans Hospital



## Belinda Smith (Mar 30, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance...am in school and have a stupid question: 
Does a governmental agency, such as a Vet's Hospital, use CPC and ICD coding or do they operate under another process?


----------



## kgoldman CPC COC (Mar 30, 2011)

*Kim Goldman CPC CPC-H*

Yes they do.


----------



## Belinda Smith (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you Kim !


----------



## CONSULTA-A-CODER (Mar 31, 2011)

*Please review the information below*

Hi Belinda,
Your question is very intelligent..If I must say..Although you were mis-informed by the previous respondent.

Please be advise first and foremost your a dealing with two different anatomy systems human versus animal.  No the process is not the same.  

Please review the two articles I posted by the AAHA not the AMA  below:

To help veterinarians track disease and client health-care compliance, standardized diagnostic terms are under development by the American Animal Hospital Association (AAHA). 

"Use of a standardized list of diagnostic terms enables veterinarians to create and share data that will provide the opportunity to track disease incidence within their practice and nationwide, monitor patient response to treatment, measure client compliance — the possibilities are endless regarding the clinical metrics that can be generated,"says Linda Workman, DVM and AAHA veterinary adviser. 

Also, future references research as I tell my students


----------



## eadun2000 (Mar 31, 2011)

CONSULTA-A-CODER said:


> Hi Belinda,
> Your question is very intelligent..If I must say..Although you were mis-informed by the previous respondent.
> 
> Please be advise first and foremost your a dealing with two different anatomy systems human versus animal.  No the process is not the same.
> ...



She is talking about Veteran's, as in Veteran's Administration Hospital.. as in served your Country and are able to get medical care there... not veterinarian.  

Now on to the first question.  Yes, they use the same ICD-9, CPT and HCPCS codes we use on the outside, but they also have their own set of rules too, just like DoD (Department of Defense).   Hope this helps.


----------



## CONSULTA-A-CODER (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks very much for clarification.

Although I raised a interesting topic for myself as well as other learners.


----------



## Belinda Smith (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

